# some b^tch man!!!!



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well most of you know that I have been trying for a long time to get a decent pic of my tyre track eel.Well the day is here.For those who dont know,this guy is currently sitting at the 23 to 24 inch mark!!!!!!Hope you enjoy the pics everyone-Sorry for the dirty glass,but that was the least of my concerns at the time-Just glad I got these shots to share!!!!I have 2 more pics I will upload later as well!!!!


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

omfg! thats a beast! looks like ur raisin a python AK.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

WOW, how big was it when you got him??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

What a monster!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW he is hugeeee


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sinigang said:


> WOW he is hugeeee


Sure thing,Biggest I have seen so far!!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

really nice what does he/she eat???

and what did it eat when it was small??

CK


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NICE! Glad you finaly had success gettin those pics!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> NICE! Glad you finaly had success gettin those pics!


It's been along time coming!!!!!He was really hungry last night,my mom was messing around with him before we fed last night.I cant beleive I finally got some full shots of him-I just wished the pics would have turned out better-but what the hell!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

omg thats massive i saw one at the store like 10" but yours blows it out of the water


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> wow.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just another I thought i would share!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeppers I beleive this thread just made up my mind!!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow, man u have the coolest fish (how many time have i told u,lol) That is massive, biggest i have ever seen is 5".


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> Wow, man u have the coolest fish (how many time have i told u,lol) That is massive, biggest i have ever seen is 5".


LOL,Thanks for the kind words matty!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very impressive AK! No-one can deny you take damn good care of your fish!









I'm especially impressed by the vivid markings on that clown knife.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

that fish is crazy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> that fish is crazy


Thank ya sir!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Thanks,Pygo I have had people tell me they have mixed emotions about the care I give my fish-I usually laugh at them.


The condition they are in is the proof in the pudding!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> > Thanks,Pygo I have had people tell me they have mixed emotions about the care I give my fish-I usually laugh at them.
> 
> 
> The condition they are in is the proof in the pudding!


very true indeed!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that eel is just something else AK. Thanks so much for sharing those pictures of him. They must have an extremely fast growth rate.









His diet would be something interesting to learn, if you have the time now.








~Taylor~


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

great fish! it looks a litle crowded though


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> great fish! it looks a litle crowded though


Thanks for the concerns!!!!!







But I assure you these guys get the best of care!!!!!Alittle crowded now-yes,they will be happy when there new tank arrives!!!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Ive said it elsewhere but il have to say it again that eel is a beast and a credit to ya :nod:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Ive said it elsewhere but il have to say it again that eel is a beast and a credit to ya :nod:


Thanks once again sir!!!!!!He is my favorite fish!!!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

The tire track eal has been in the background of most of your pictures, finally came out and made an appearance. It is hard to make a case against your care or setup with the growth rates and conditions of your fish. I am looking forward to seeing your new setup.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> The tire track eal has been in the background of most of your pictures, finally came out and made an appearance. It is hard to make a case against your care or setup with the growth rates and conditions of your fish. I am looking forward to seeing your new setup.


Thanks-The words are greatly appreciated







Yeah he finally made an apperance-i just wish the tank would have been clean that day-But oh well-Everyone finally got to see him-i have had excellent feedback on this guy since these picks,I hear what your saying about the care of my fish-but people still like to debate me on that subject-I usually end up laughing at them in the long run!!!!!









Im going to try and make my new tank a show peice(the best I can),You better beleive when it setup everyone will be seeing pics


----------

